# And now, the 'Mad Model Maker' contest winners are...



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

...going to be announced on Saturday, September 19th at www.MonsterScenes.net.

(heh-heh)


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Aaaarrrrrgggghhh.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh...:freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...Cool :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

The winners have been announced - click the main page graphic at www.MonsterScenes.net to see who won. So many terrific entries. Thank you to all who participated. 

Watch for the next contest - it'll be launching soon. Details to come at www.MonsterScenes.net.

(heh-heh)


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well congratulations to all the winners! I see I will really have to bring my 'A' game to even have a chance at the next contest! Well done, everbody!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great looking kits! What a great bunch of talent we have here on the boards!
Congratulations to everyone who won! These dioramas and single figures BLEW me away!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks to Dencomm for this great comp,I am extatic and cant get hold of my grandson to tell him we've won :woohoo:as he is in an obscure part of Scotland with his other grandparents this weekend but what a surprise he'll have when he comes home tomorrow night,well done and congratulations to everybody who entered,looking forward to the next one,
Gordon and Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Love the Giant Inseact and the chic in bondage one best.Because of Copyright,can't put it on my computer desktop.Too bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Congrats to all the winners!

Great to see a Monster Scenes Limited "Parts Pit" Kit made it into the 
Winner's Circle !!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

So it did Mike! Congrats to everyone who won, some really neat ideas there!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> Love the Giant Inseact and the chic in bondage one best.


Ditto. That one is tops for me too. Awesome paint job.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Aaaarrrrrgggghhh. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow there are some pretty cool Dios there in the winners circle
Congratulations to all the winners...I look forward to the next competition:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you for Dencomm and other judges, the third place! :hat:
I was lucky.:wave:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thought you fiends might enjoy a look at the prizing the winners collected. Don't miss the next contest ... it's underway now (details at www.MonsterScenes.net)


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm all over this next contest - i really want a Gold Dr. Deadly! I will have to be at the very top of my game, judging from the winning entries from the last contest :thumbsup:


----------

